# Welcher Bärenklau ist das?



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Bei mir im Garten wächst eine neue Pflanze. 

ich bin mir jetzt unsicher. 

Ich hoffe, dass es Wiesenbärenklau ist. 
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich richtig liege - und wenn es der Riesenbärenklau ist, dann 
muss ich ja mal schnellstens tätig werden.

Kann jemand von Euch sie sicher bestimmen?


----------



## Kuni99 (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Tanny,

es ist Wiesenbärenklau (_Heracleum sphondylium_). Auch bei dieser Art kann es zu phototoxischen Reaktionen kommen, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie beim Riesenbärenklau.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen. 

Gibt es diese Reaktionen eigentlich nur, wenn man mit der frischen Pflanze in Berührung kommt oder kann das auch im getrockneten Zustand passieren?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juli 2015)

Hi,

die phototoxische Reaktion selbst findet m. W. nur in Verbindung Hautkontakt mit frischem Pflanzensaft (mähen, auf der Wiese rumlümmeln, pflücken usw.) + Sonnenlicht statt. Junger Wiesenbärenklau ist essbar, getrockneter Wiesenbärenklau oder auch getrockneter __ Hahnenfuß (Butterblumen) sind zumindest im Heu als Tierfutter unbedenklich, weil sich die Giftstoffe mit dem Trocknen abbauen.
Riesenbärenklau hingegen ist auch in getrocknetem Zustand nicht ohne. Ich habe mal ein besonders großes und schönes Blatt gepresst und zu einer sehr speziellen Deko weiterverarbeitet. Dabei habe ich mich zwar weder verbrannt noch sonstwie gesundheitlich beeinträchtigt, junge, noch nicht blühende Pflanze + Handschuhe und scharfe Gartenschere beim pflücken, fand den Geruch auch des getrockneten Blatts aber sehr durchdringend, "zum davonlaufen" und die Berührung als sehr unangenehm. Die Berührung mit einer frischen Pflanze würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2015)

Hi,

phototoxische Reaktionen lößen übrigens net nur Heracleumsäfte aus. Hypericum (__ Johanniskraut) ist da auch ein recht böses Zeug

MfG Frank


----------



## cafechaos0 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
auf dem Nachbargrundstück steht reichlich von dem Riesenbärenklau.
Der neue Besitzer kümmert sich nicht, jetzt habe ich mind. 50 Ableger am Teich.
Sogar 1oom weit entfernt im Garten.
Es brennt auf der Haut(wenn man so blöd ist eine Motorsense zu benutzen) und sogar auf der Zunge.
Meine Damen reagieren äußerst allergisch darauf.
Anbei die Bilder die ich an das zuständige OA. gesendet habe.
LG. Klaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2015)

Hi Klaus,

das sieht echt wüst aus

in meiner Gegend ist Heracleum mantegazzanium zum Glück am verschwinden. Vor 15-20 Jahren gab auch hier noch Massen auf feuchten Wiesen, am Waldrändern und an Wegen, mittlerweile muß man lange suchen um überhaupt noch mal ein Exemplar zu sehen. Und das ohne großartige Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen 

MfG Frank


----------



## cafechaos0 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Frank,
der zuständige Sachbearbeiter ist aus dem Urlaub zurück und hat sich umgehend gekümmert.
Der Eigentümer musste sofort mähen, aber über Nacht sind sofort wieder neue Triebe gewachsen, ist schon erschreckend.
Ich versuche jetzt bei mir abgemähte Pflanzen mit Grasmaht abzudecken um das Wachstum zu unterbinden.
Mal schauen.
LG. Klaus


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> phototoxische Reaktionen lößen übrigens net nur Heracleumsäfte aus. Hypericum (__ Johanniskraut) ist da auch ein recht böses Zeug
> 
> MfG Frank


Danke Frank, das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung, wenn es mich auch noch nicht 100%ig (in meinem Fall) überzeugt.


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kai, 
 danke für Deine Bestimmung. 
 als Wiesenbärenklau ist er m.W. hier heimisch und darum darf er hier dann auch bleiben 
......man kann sich ja im Handling etwas vorsehen.....und echtes, wildes __ Johanniskraut habe ich hier auch zu hauf, ohne dass 
wir je Probleme bekamen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe schon Massen an blühendem __ Johanniskraut gepflückt und weiterverarbeitet, ohne je Probleme bekommen zu haben. Von einer phototoxischen Reaktion bei Hautkontakt mit der Pflanze ist mir auch nichts bekannt. Allerdings steigert die Einnahme von Johanniskrautpräparaten die Lichtempfindluchkeit der Haut. Da gilt verstärkte Sonnenbrandgefahr, das kann schon eine ernste Sache sein.


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2015)

Jetzt, wo du es schreibst, stimmt. So habe ich das auch mal gelesen.

Mein Hautarzt war der Meinung, es handelt sich um so eine phytotoxische Reaktion. Ich hatte wässrige Bläschen auf der Haut, großflächig... Dann war die neue Haut darunter knallrot.
Mir fällt aber keine Pflanze ein, die wir hier haben, die so eine Reaktion auslösen würde und mit der ich außerdem auch noch Kontakt gehabt haben müsste.
Jetzt soll ich am liebsten bei allen Arbeiten im Garten etc.Handschuhe tragen.


Egal. Wir sind hier glaube ich mittlerweile deutlich OT.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juli 2015)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Ich versuche jetzt bei mir abgemähte Pflanzen mit Grasmaht abzudecken um das Wachstum zu unterbinden.


Vergiss es mit dem Abdecken ..... Abschneiden und in die Wurzel mit einem Spaten abstechen, ca. oberste 10 - 15 cm Wurzel .... Wachstumsbereich ausstechen.

https://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de/landwirtschaft/pflanzenschutz/genehmigungen/herkulesstaude.htm

Dann der erste Link zur PDF


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juli 2015)

OT


Annett schrieb:


> Ich hatte wässrige Bläschen auf der Haut, großflächig... Dann war die neue Haut darunter knallrot.



Hallo Annett

Ich hab mal mein Eichenbrennholz im Sommer umgestapelt danach sah ich aus als hätte ich die Windpocken , nach 14 Tagen war es wieder besser , ich also wieder an das Holz , da bekam ich es wieder , so stellte ich fest das ich etwas anderes haben musste, sieh mal war es sowas bei dir......
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raupendermatitis

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (29. Juli 2015)

War da bei dir etwa der Eichenprozesionsspinner unterwegs? 

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juli 2015)

ja und das am ganzen Oberkörper, das Holz lag schon zwei Jahr und trotzdem war alles voll mit Brennhaaren,
man war das ein Juckreiz

salve Patrick


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Juli 2015)

Hei, den Wiesenbärenklau hab ich auch gerne als Zierpflanze im Garten.
Was der an Insekten/Wildbienen/__ Schwebfliegen anlockt wahnsinn...
Vor allem die Schwebfliegen sind teilweise ganzschön eindrucksvoll, je nachdem, wen sie imitieren..diehier tun so, als wären sie eine __ Hornisse und so groß sind die auch
Vergleich zu einer normalen Wespe auf Bild 2

Außdem sieht er schön aus. Ich reiß den im Herbst auch mit den Händen, ohne Handschuhe aus. Ich pass nur auf das er sich nicht wild aussäht, sondern nur dort, wo ich ihn haben will. Der geht mir etwa bis zur Schulter...also nicht ganz so groß wie Herkulesstaude.

Hei Annett, es gibt auchnoch Wiesendermatitis. Hab ich auch, aber nicht so schlimm.
Wenn ich zb. Bohnen pflücke im Hochsommer oder irgendwas im Garten ernte hab ich das auch. Früher als Kind immer, als wir in der Wiese und im Feld rumgerobbt sind.

Oder Herbstgrasmilben, das geht jetzt auch bald wieder los.
VG Monika


----------

